# Land or club within hour of Augusta



## Wolfeee (Apr 30, 2011)

I just got out of club and looking for something a little closer to home. It would be 3 of us total. I am prior military and live just outside Fort Gordon. I have access to tractor for plots and grading and will work hard to better property. I would prefer a smaller club or up to 200 acres to lease. Creek, river or pond for fishing would be nice. I am very selective on deer I harvest.

Oh yeah hogs would be a plus. 


Please PM with details.


----------



## bcro (May 11, 2011)

PM sent from Bubba


----------



## SR PLAN (May 25, 2011)

We have a club down I20 about 1 hr. from Augusta 5 miles west of Crawfordville. 2,200 ac. 27 total members 2011 dues $850
call Kyle @ 706-202-4963


----------



## Jake Allen (May 27, 2011)

We have right at 2000 acres beside I-20, exit 154.
Some hogs
Dues $550.00 annual
douglascountyhunting.com


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Jun 28, 2011)

Check our club out at www.buckridgehuntclub.com  We are 35 miles south of Augusta

we are located in Burke County GA near Waynesboro.  We are a quality deer managment hunting club.  Last season alone, we harvested 5 good bucks ranging 129, 131, and 133 inches all three 10 points and two 8 points that scored 109 and 108.

Our dues are $750.00  Call me or email me if you are interested:


706-564-7142
buckridgehuntclub@gmail.com

Regards,

Ernest
Club President

PS:  I hope to have the website updated with last years harvest records.  you can get a preview on hightechredneck.com


----------



## mikedurham (Aug 10, 2011)

200  acres   240 acres    Taliaferro county..
   14 yr qdm 
  #2 deer  in county taken last  Xmas next door    creek  / river   mature woods

mike

706-318-1770


----------



## killa86 (Aug 11, 2011)

i have 3 openings and could take you all i have 219 acres and there will only be us 4 total i have a camp with power. call me 678 409 6590 tommy dues are 550.00


----------



## Tom Bell (Aug 12, 2011)

*Land for lease*

I have a tract of land for lease in Glascock County near Mitchell, Ga.  132 acres at $12 per acre.  For more info go to my web site at www.tandcrealestate.com
Click on "View Listings" then "Land", then "Glascock County", then "Harrell Tract".
I also have 69 acres in western Hancock County called the Brown Tract and a 127 acre tract in southern Hancock County called the Hitchcock Tract.  Both are at $12 per acre.
Let me know if either of these sound interesting.
Tom Bell - 478-232-8721


----------



## timber ghost (Oct 14, 2012)

We have a small private club here in Richmond  / Burke County that still has openings.
Not sure how long ago your add was placed, but we are looking to fill additional memberships for our Burke
County expansion.

The property is in Waynesboro.

This tract is wooded (about 60% planted pines & 40% hardwoods) with creek. 

No electricity or club house on property. (pack in & out)

Bring in your own stands and get set up ASAP.
Get in on the ground floor. (WE ARE FILLING FAST !!!!)

We will have a max of 7 members. ON THIS BURKE COUNTY tract.

Memberships = $575.yr  Burke County property only...(first come first serve)

Check us out at...

smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com

"FULL" Membership cost on web site has been reduced for this yr.(2012 / 2013)

If interested call...(706) 680-6401 between 12pm and 9pm
leave name and number and I will return all calls ASAP.

SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE.

still filling spots.

Our Richmond County properties have 2 openings available as well. $ 750. yr

$900. yr to hunt Northern Zone (Richmond County)
& Southern Zone (Burke County)

We will only fill 2 of the both zone spots.


----------



## thumbuster (Oct 14, 2012)

We have 350 acres in Washington County.  Dues 450.00 for this year.  Lots of deer and turkey-no hogs.  We need 5 to 6 members.  10 members max.  Camp site available on property.  call 770-527-1526 or email dangar.david977@gmail.com


----------

